# Information on a bow



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Here's a post from 8 years ago. That's about all I can tell you about it.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9433&page=1

Value of something similar new would be around $200. Yours, because it's probably 30 years old or more, maybe $50-75 if in excellent condition.


----------

